# Arrow magnetic motor startyer



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dxpapern said:


> I hope this image opens. It is of an older 600 volt magnetic motor starter made by Arrow. I am have a problem with control circuit. I know where 1,2 and 3 go bu I'm sure about the return through the overload block. Please help.
> Thank you.


Your picture didn't show up.

BTW,, Welcome to ET,,, new guy buys the coffee..


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Is this what your looking for?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Can't forget this...


----------



## Dxpapern (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes. You get full points. Thank you.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dxpapern said:


> Yes. You get full points. Thank you.


Your welcome, glad we at ET could help.


----------

